# Going On A Trip



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Leaving on a trip tomorrow for Los Vegas---driving 2050 miles from my home---going to meet 9 family members there mar 15th-----Hope to shoot some PD's on the way----won't be back til 1st week of April--Til I get back Shoot'em Dead ________SB*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Leaving on a trip tomorrow for Los Vegas---driving 2050 miles from my home---going to meet 9 family members there mar 15th-----Hope to shoot some PD's on the way----won't be back til 1st week of April--Til I get back Shoot'em Dead ________SB*


Be safe, Skip. And best of all... HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have fun Skip don't forget to feed your eyes twice daily !! LOL And try not to bet the homestead.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Have fun and stay out of trouble!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Have a great time besafe and DONT busta stitche!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Beware of the Ides of March!! Have a Ball man that's What Vegas is for!! Regardless of what they tell ya Everything that happens in Vegas Does Not Stay in Vegas!!! I Hope You have a Fun and Safe Trip Man!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A personal experience to share Richard ?? Perhaps ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol innocent till proven guilty!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The fact that YOU brought it up tends to make one believe that your conscience may be screaming GUILTY.

Deny, deny,deny, that's my motto.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope you have a good trip man be careful and safe hope you have a blast!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

YD I am a Good man Ask my Momma LOL


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Vegas? PD? Umm............................... Im thinking casino, and show girls


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> YD I am a Good man Ask my Momma LOL


Oh I have no doubt that you are a good man, or that your Momma thinks you, work wonders and s#!t cucumbers.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Man I hope that they are the small cucumbers and not the ones we normally grew.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bet he's glad I didn't say sweet smellin....... and watermelons.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Bet he's glad I didn't say sweet smellin....... and watermelons.


Have fun SB. Don you do make me laugh but someone who's sat next to me could only say 'How Charming!'


----------

